# Gas Burners



## scrumpy (24/5/09)

hey guys

id like some advise on what type of gas burner i should purchase. I have just aquired my kettle (converted keg) and was wondering what would be the best burner for my situation. 

why are the nassa burners relatively cheap to buy?? I have read that they are quite noisy. is this really an issue?
do they use a higher amount of gas compared to other burners such as mongolian or the rambo's?

I think i will be doing my boiling out doors due to poor ventilation in the garage. is there anything else i should consider before purchasing my burner?

cheers!


----------



## matti (24/5/09)

I've got a rambo burner for my 70L kettle.
It takes a little while for 50 L boils but it does work good.
The rambo get little noicy a full ball but not enough to wake up the neighbour.
Report say the nasa- burners are really loud.


----------



## Gavo (24/5/09)

If I were to buy a burner now I would probably go for the Rambo although a little noisy. I Brew outside in the carport and have a four ring burner with a low pressure reg and the flame tends to get blown around in the wind quite a bit.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## joecast (24/5/09)

hey scrumpy, looking at getting a new burner as well. plenty of info here:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...9&hl=burner
probably going with the nasa myself. i think the price will probably make up for any extra noise (and i can buy some cheap earmuffs if not). hope that helps.
joe


----------



## Fents (25/5/09)

I just brought an italian spiral burner and could not be happier with it. Really good stand, quiet and heats things up really nicely.


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/5/09)

I have one very similar to Fents italian spiral (pictured above). Mine has an orange frame and the gas jets are not spiraled (got it from Cellar Plus ~$59. On a std bbq reg it was ok, but still took quite a while to get a single batch boiling.

Recently i added an adjustable medium pressure reg (from G&G) and the improvement is out of sight. Two weeks ago we got approx 55ltr of wort up to boiling in about 15-20 mins. Gas usage was pretty good to.

Cheers SJ


----------



## BennyBrewster (25/5/09)

Fents said:


> I just brought an italian spiral burner and could not be happier with it. Really good stand, quiet and heats things up really nicely.



I always wonder if these stands are ideal for converted kegs. Assuming these stands have the burner positioned at an ideal height for a flat bottom pot would mean that a standard keg would sit to far from the flame.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Fents (25/5/09)

i use a 120L pot on it so its not a concern for me. but yea something to think about.


----------



## beerDingo (25/5/09)

Hey Fents,

How does that compare to your old 4 ring burner? Faster to get a boil happening?

Also, is it made for a high pressure reg, or should you just use normal reg? (not that that will stop some people ;-)

cheers
dingo


----------



## gap (25/5/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> I always wonder if these stands are ideal for converted kegs. Assuming these stands have the burner positioned at an ideal height for a flat bottom pot would mean that a standard keg would sit to far from the flame.
> 
> Just something to think about.




I use mine with a keg and have no problems. It is very efficient.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Fents (25/5/09)

beerDingo said:


> Hey Fents,
> 
> How does that compare to your old 4 ring burner? Faster to get a boil happening?
> 
> ...



I'd say its a touch better on the old 4 ring. Hopefully uses less gas. Yea i use my med pressure reg on it and its great.


----------



## Bizier (25/5/09)

+1 on the Italian + med reg.

If you are on a budget, the NASA is good, but also might annoy you/neighbours.

The Italian should use less gas over time too.


----------



## benno1973 (25/5/09)

I use a regular 3-ring burner available from camping stores for about $35-40. On a warm windless day it was fine at keeping a rolling boil, but if there was any wind around it was piss poor. I added an adjustable medium pressure reg and now it kicks ass. Rolling boil no matter what the weather.


----------



## Scruffy (25/5/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I use a regular 3-ring burner available from camping stores for about $35-40.



From Scratch then:

ONLY ...Thirsty Five Dollar for the burner from BCF, 



...then a Medium or High Regulator (Sixty Dollar), 

...then a empty gas Bottle (from BCF, 9 litre Sixty Nine Dollar) 

...then an amount of Gas (Twenty Dollar)

FWIW: I Rambo (but took the 'Rambo' sticker off)


----------



## benno1973 (25/5/09)

Scruffy said:


> ...then a Medium or High Regulator (Sixty Dollar),
> 
> ...then a empty gas Bottle (from BCF, 9 litre Sixty Nine Dollar)
> 
> ...



Med pressure reg was $38.50.


----------



## Crimson81 (26/11/10)

Hey,
just bought a italian spiral burner from the shop at 106 Peel St Nth Melbourne really close to the Vic 
Market (next door to La Porchetta Pizza). They specialise in winemaking but they have brewing stuff too. Paid around $ 100 and so far it's working well.
Takes a long time to heat up (40-50 mins from cold to hit strike temp on a 40L batch), but works very quietly. Good thing when you lot of night brewing and you live in a share house.

G.


----------



## DanRayner (26/11/10)

I got an italian spiral burner and med-pressure regulator from beerbelly.com.au and they are fantastic! Brings 60L of 70degC sparge runnings to the boil in around 20mins!


----------



## cdbrown (26/11/10)

Crimson81 said:


> Hey,
> just bought a italian spiral burner from the shop at 106 Peel St Nth Melbourne really close to the Vic
> Market (next door to La Porchetta Pizza). They specialise in winemaking but they have brewing stuff too. Paid around $ 100 and so far it's working well.
> Takes a long time to heat up (40-50 mins from cold to hit strike temp on a 40L batch), but works very quietly. Good thing when you lot of night brewing and you live in a share house.
> ...



Sounds like you need to get an adjustable MP reg to get the heat cranking (and some noise!) as my cheapy 3-ring burner doesn't take that long.


----------



## pk.sax (26/11/10)

Goddamit! Just when I had made up my mind about it, here is another thread.

Now, is the one from near Vic market the SAME as the one beerbelly sells?


----------



## DanRayner (26/11/10)

practicalfool said:


> Now, is the one from near Vic market the SAME as the one beerbelly sells?



Dunno, but the one from beerbelly (AKA the one I bought) looks exactly like the one in the picture in a previous post to this thread


----------



## argon (26/11/10)

practicalfool said:


> Goddamit! Just when I had made up my mind about it, here is another thread.
> 
> Now, is the one from near Vic market the SAME as the one beerbelly sells?




just get a rambo they're awesome... 41L batch up to strike 20 mins, mashout to boil 20 mins :super:


----------



## pk.sax (26/11/10)

Kost, mein Freund? Und where?


----------



## WarmBeer (26/11/10)

I just recently got my Italian Spiral burner and med pressure reg, and they rock!

I batch sparge, and within the 10 minutes I give the sparge before draining, the wort in the kettle from the previous drain is well and truly up to boil.

Plus, they're quiet, and seem reasonably efficient (haven't measured my gas bottle before/after, but I suspect I'm using about 2kg of gas per brew)


----------



## pk.sax (26/11/10)

(I think) I'm gonna push the order button to BB inside an hour now.


----------



## WarmBeer (26/11/10)

practicalfool said:


> (I think) I'm gonna push the order button to BB inside an hour now.


By all means, push that button. The quality is first rate.

Just don't push it expecting things to move quickly, mine took 3 weeks to arrive. They don't exactly run on "internet" speed, if you know what I mean


----------



## MeLoveBeer (26/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> By all means, push that button. The quality is first rate.
> 
> Just don't push it expecting things to move quickly, mine took 3 weeks to arrive. They don't exactly run on "internet" speed, if you know what I mean



+1 on all counts...

Italian spirals rock Pk, you seriously can't go wrong. Just make sure that you buy the adjustable medium pressure reg.


----------



## pk.sax (26/11/10)

I have pushed the button, mind ya, its the third time I am ordering from them, last two have been quotes that led to more thinking  At least this time, my friend who is taking the second burner off my hands has said a definite yes  It's all in now Mr Taylor.


----------



## argon (26/11/10)

practicalfool said:


> Kost, mein Freund? Und where?



not that it matters now... as you've bought a burner. But here's the linky to the Rambo


----------



## pk.sax (26/11/10)

argon said:


> not that it matters now... as you've bought a burner. But here's the linky to the Rambo



Aha,.. that one.. well, it will cost more tbh, my option will end up costing: 95+8(shipping)+54(G&G adjustable reg)=157 without any discounts. But this might help the OP


----------



## Bretto77 (27/11/10)

I also have an italian spiral from Beerbelly and agree with all the coments on it. My usual brewday is raising 25L to mash at 66c then up to 75c for mashout and 90min boil. This uses about 2kgs of gas. I'm curious if this is similar to other people who have spirals aswell? 

As a side issue does anyone know about recommended maintenance required on a spiral burner? What is the optimal efficience to set the air intake part at to get best flame? And should the burner be painted with rust proof paint as the original paint is comming off with significant use? 

Your thoughts would be great?

Regards
Bretto



Crimson81 said:


> Hey,
> just bought a italian spiral burner from the shop at 106 Peel St Nth Melbourne really close to the Vic
> Market (next door to La Porchetta Pizza). They specialise in winemaking but they have brewing stuff too. Paid around $ 100 and so far it's working well.
> Takes a long time to heat up (40-50 mins from cold to hit strike temp on a 40L batch), but works very quietly. Good thing when you lot of night brewing and you live in a share house.
> ...


----------



## ekul (27/11/10)

I got a 32jet mongolian from www.keeferbros.com.au
Cost me $110 which got me the burner, steel pipe, ball valve, reg (low pressure) and stainless steel hose _and_ delivery.

It brings 60L of water from 20 to 69 in about 15-20mins, which is awesome. I always overshoot my mash temp because i'm not quick enough getting back to the shed!

Talk to robert at keefer bros, he will sort it out for you.


----------



## DanRayner (27/11/10)

Bretto77 said:


> As a side issue does anyone know about recommended maintenance required on a spiral burner? What is the optimal efficience to set the air intake part at to get best flame? And should the burner be painted with rust proof paint as the original paint is comming off with significant use?



I vary mine all over the place depending on whether I'm bringing to the boil or pulling back for a smooth rolling boil.

&

I've had mine for two years now and it is oxidised but still working fine - are there any paints that wouldn't burn off anyway?


----------



## pk.sax (3/12/10)

just got mine  ITs painted black instead of the SS steel looking one on website, shouldn't matter I suppose. Very quickly delivered too.


----------



## Hatchy (3/12/10)

I let mine go for a while to burn the paint off without anything on it, expect it to stink 1st time you use it.


----------



## under (3/12/10)

I own an Italian Spiral aswell. I use hot water out of my hot water system. Usually at 60 degrees. So getting it to mash temp takes a minute. From mash out to boiling is under 10min. That's for around a 35L boil. Using the hot water system I have brewed 5 batches with 90min boil and a BBQ. And there is still enough (hopefully) for another brew.


----------



## pk.sax (4/12/10)

cheers, will do


----------



## yardy (4/12/10)

the humble heating torch is as good as any imo B)


----------



## Dazza_devil (4/12/10)

practicalfool said:


> just got mine  ITs painted black instead of the SS steel looking one on website, shouldn't matter I suppose. Very quickly delivered too.




I think there is another place that sells the black painted spiral burners but I thought that they weren't the authentic made in Italy ones. Has your black one got made in Italy stamped on it?
What are you using for a regulator?
I'm going to get one of these but have been waiting for BB to get some more medium pressure adjustable regulators in. First estimate was about the 20th November and the last one was 2nd December. Hopefully they will have them this week, I'm waiting on this for my next brew and running out of beer.


----------



## pk.sax (4/12/10)

Boagsy said:


> I think there is another place that sells the black painted spiral burners but I thought that they weren't the authentic made in Italy ones. Has your black one got made in Italy stamped on it?
> What are you using for a regulator?
> I'm going to get one of these but have been waiting for BB to get some more medium pressure adjustable regulators in. First estimate was about the 20th November and the last one was 2nd December. Hopefully they will have them this week, I'm waiting on this for my next brew and running out of beer.



Yep, they are authentic as far as I can tell, has the made in italy regulatory sticker n all....

Armed with the proper product name, I dug for it and found them on ebay Italy as well....

http://cgi.ebay.it/OMAC-FORNELLONE-DRAGO-4...3#ht_516wt_1139

[edit: also found at least two other non-ebay stores selling it online, same product, same price as above, so its definitely the genuine article]

I suppose the price at BB is pretty good, considering shipping, import tax etc that will apply to them importing this.

Regulator, I did a comparison, the low pressure adjustable reg at BB is the same as the med pressure adjustable reg at G&G, and for all practical purposes will throw out more gas than I need.

The medium pressure adjustable regulator available from BB is the auscrown product that is available from Grain and Grape as the High pressure regulator. Its the exact same product, we compared it in shop. Nice bit of kit but overkill for me, I saved the $$ and got the one ^ that does 0-11 PSI, the red medium reg of BB does 0-30 PSI (0-207 kPa). & h a20% sale going on so the 0-11 PSI reg cost me ($54 - 20%).


----------



## Dazza_devil (4/12/10)

practicalfool said:


> Yep, they are authentic as far as I can tell, has the made in italy regulatory sticker n all....
> 
> Armed with the proper product name, I dug for it and found them on ebay Italy as well....
> 
> ...



No worries, thanks.
I think I'll hold out for the 0-207 kPa from BB, save upgrading when I go big and I wont save much if I have to get items shipped from different sources. Surely they wont be too far away. BB quoted me $22 shipping on both the med adj. reg with 3m hose and spiral burner to Tassie which I thought was pretty good. Amanda even let me know that I could put another 5kg in the package at no extra shipping cost which could be handy.


----------



## pk.sax (4/12/10)

yea, I got two of the burners shipped from them to melb for 16 bucks and had a kilo left over for some SS fittings I was looking to fit. Definitely easier doing it all in one go. btw, that low pressure adjustable regulator on BB website, I have heard from ppl here in melbourne that it mates up to the spiral burner beautifully for double batches, even BB rate it to be 70 Ltr batch capable  If the other reg takes forever, u could just get that one, unless u plan to boil more than 70 Ltrs at a time.. hehehe.


----------



## NeilArge (12/12/10)

Just a quick (and probably daft) question, but I just want to be sure:

I have a 3 ring burner and it has served me well but I would like it to get my typically 27 litres of wort to boil quicker and boil more vigorously. Will switching to a medium pressure regulator allow me to do this? Are there any safety issues involved in making the shift from the standard blue low pressure reg?

ToG


----------



## WarmBeer (12/12/10)

TunofGrunt said:


> Just a quick (and probably daft) question, but I just want to be sure:
> 
> I have a 3 ring burner and it has served me well but I would like it to get my typically 27 litres of wort to boil quicker and boil more vigorously. Will switching to a medium pressure regulator allow me to do this? Are there any safety issues involved in making the shift from the standard blue low pressure reg?
> 
> ToG


I had a 3 ring, and recently upgraded to a italian spiral. It now brings my first runnings up to boil before I've even begun draining my (batch) sparge, so yes, you can definitely save time in your brewday by upgrading your equipment.

I think the 3 rings probably have the ability to crank out more heat, and the best answer is to buy one of the adjustable medium pressure regs, that way you can find the perfect pressure to optimise the flame coming out of your burner.


----------



## NeilArge (12/12/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I had a 3 ring, and recently upgraded to a italian spiral. It now brings my first runnings up to boil before I've even begun draining my (batch) sparge, so yes, you can definitely save time in your brewday by upgrading your equipment.
> 
> I think the 3 rings probably have the ability to crank out more heat, and the best answer is to buy one of the adjustable medium pressure regs, that way you can find the perfect pressure to optimise the flame coming out of your burner.



Thanks Warmbeer - greatly appreciated. I guess I'll have to upgrade the gas line as well but that's no problem.

Cheers

ToG


----------

